# Georgia Bell Peach Trees



## byarborough (Nov 22, 2001)

I have two Georgia Bell peach trees which have been producing for three or four years. I have been looking for information on how and when to prune and spray these trees. The peaches are very good but always have a black spot in them. I'm told that these are caused by a certaion insect laying their eggs in the buds and proper care can control this.
Any information on this would be appreciated.

Thanks.
Bill


----------

